# relanzar una discusión cuando no hay respuesta



## juanito313

Un saludo a todos, en especial a los que organizan este foro. Espero que mi duda ayude a otros que también la tengan.

Me gustaría saber si puedo invitar a miembros que hayan partipado en una discusión en la que yo también me encuentre, para que me resuelvan una duda de las que yo haya presentado.

En las normas dice que no se puede repetir de nuevo una duda ya escrita, pero no he visto nada en cuanto a invitar a otros usuarios a que vean tus dudas particulares.

Mucha gracias.


----------



## borgonyon

Hola, Juanito.

He movido tu hilo a Comments and Suggestions porque el foro de Español/Inglés es solo para traducciones.


----------



## juanito313

Gracias, llevo poco tiempo con esto del foro y todavía no controlo mucho eso de las secciones.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Reubicaron la discusión pero no hubo respuesta a la consulta inicial. 

Juanito: Si deseas invitar a un forista para que participe en una discusión que tú has abierto, es posible hacerlo mediante la mensajería privada. Puedes escribir directamente al forista cuyo criterio te interesa e invitarlo a intervenir en dicha discusión. Ahora bien, la persona invitada es libre de decidir si participará o no lo hará.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## juanito313

Hola swift, gracias por tu ayuda. De todos modos, ¿te importaría decirme como se hace lo de reubicar una discusión y cómo se manda un mensaje privado a alguien? (con pasos y tal)

gracias de nuevo.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Si por error llegaras a publicar una consulta en un foro equivocado, puedes reportar el _hilo_ haciendo clic en el triángulo rojo que aparece en la esquina superior derecha del mensaje. De ese modo, los moderadores pueden reubicar la consulta en el foro correspondiente. Pero lo mejor, para evitarse tanto trabajo, es que te asegures de abrir las discusiones en los foros correctos. 

Luego, para enviar mensajes privados, puedes hacer clic sobre el nombre de usuario del forista a quien deseas escribir, y hacer clic en "send private message".


----------



## jann

I'm sorry but my written Spanish is horrible, so I'm going to reply in English. 


swift said:


> Si deseas invitar a un forista para que participe en una discusión que tú has abierto, es posible hacerlo mediante la mensajería privada.


Juanito, I discourage you from contacting people by Private Message to request their (renewed) participation in a thread.  It would be one thing if you had been a WordReference member for a long time, and had "friends" on the forum whom you could contact privately -- but since you have only just registered, you don't really know anyone here yet.  And sending unsolicited private messages to members you don't know is essentially spam. 

If you feel that the question has not been resolved satisfactorily, you may post again in the thread.  Just make sure that your post adds new information -- a new attempt at the translation, a specific question about someone else's suggestion, a request for clarification on a previous point, an explanation of why you are not satisfied by the suggested translation, etc.  If all you ask is, "any more opinions?" then that is bumping (forbidden by rule 8).

If you can't add new information, there is another option.  Actually, swift already mentioned it in passing: 





swift said:


> [...] puedes reportar el _hilo_ haciendo clic en el triángulo rojo que aparece en la esquina superior derecha del mensaje.


 Use of the red triangle is not restricted to reporting threads that are in the wrong forum!  If the thread has gone more than 12-24 hours (as a function of the particular forum and how busy it is) without a satisfactory resolution, you can report the thread and ask the moderators to bump it.  They will either move it to the top of the forums or post a reply themselves...

EDIT: I am sure that a Spanish-speaking member will be happy to translate/clarify my comments for you if you'd rather not read them in English.


----------



## swift

Debo concordar con Jann. Algunos foristas podrían interpretar tus mensajes como una invasión, y por eso te decía que "el invitado es libre de participar o no hacerlo". 

Cuando lleves algún tiempo como miembro activo, conocerás mejor el funcionamiento de los foros. Entonces te sentirás más cómodo contactando a otros foristas. Por el momento, es mejor que sigas el consejo de Jann.


----------



## juanito313

Muchas gracias a los dos. La información recibida me ha sido de gran ayuda, ya que estaba algo perdida.

Postdata: la palabra "bump" la he buscado en esta página y no me cuadra el significado que se me indica con el contexto de Jann. ¿qué quiere decir en esa frase?

Espero no preguntar damasido..., un saludo.


----------



## jann

_to bump a thread_ = hacer subir un hilo, escribir un mensaje adicional sólo para que el hilo aparezca en el primer puesto en el fóro 

De la regla 8, versión en  español: 





> No haga subir sus hilos. Si nadie responde a su pregunta, no escriba un mensaje sólo para pedir ayuda nuevamente; en lugar de eso, agregue algo de información o contexto que nos sirva para ayudarnos a ayudarle. Si aún así no recibe respuesta, haga uso del icono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> que está en el ángulo superior derecho de su mensaje y solicite la ayuda de un moderador.


(I hope that my Spanish is comprehensible!)


----------



## juanito313

Your Spanish is very well, do not be worried. Tanks again, Jann

"Tanks" is thanks


----------

